# 2012 Cervelo? (Are these photos of the 2012 R3?)



## krtassoc

2012 Cervelo ????(S5 R5ca R3) - ????Cervelo? - ????????? - ???[Bikeways] -- ????????


----------



## tdietz87

krtassoc said:


> 2012 Cervelo ????(S5 R5ca R3) - ????Cervelo? - ????????? - ???[Bikeways] -- ????????


I got a sneak peak of the 2012 Catalog from a LBS and I do believe those are the 2012 photos


----------



## Arrwin

The color schemes appear unchanged. I was hoping they would change the white/blue color scheme of the R3.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

And do you happen to remember if there was a RS in that 2012 catalog?


----------



## tdietz87

I do not recall. But if you guys head over to the Cervelo website you will see that prices have risen! The rs is listed at $2750 (use to be $2,600), the r3 starting at $3300 (use to be $3,200), and now the r5ca is an even $10,000 (use to be $9,800). I wonder if this is to help soften the blow if/when 2012 models are even more expensive.

The 2012 Bike Line-up


----------



## Arrwin

tdietz87 said:


> I do not recall. But if you guys head over to the Cervelo website you will see that prices have risen! The rs is listed at $2750 (use to be $2,600), the r3 starting at $3300 (use to be $3,200), and now the r5ca is an even $10,000 (use to be $9,800). I wonder if this is to help soften the blow if/when 2012 models are even more expensive.
> 
> The 2012 Bike Line-up


Since the 2012's are going up in price, will there be any motivation for LBSs to lower the prices on the 2011s?


----------



## tdietz87

Arrwin said:


> Since the 2012's are going up in price, will there be any motivation for LBSs to lower the prices on the 2011s?


Next Thursday (Sept 8th) I am picking my 2011 r3. With end of season pricing, my LBS had an r3 (in stock) at 20% off bringing it to around 2600, but I offered cash for 25% off and they took it. At first I didn't look too hard at the r3's because 3,200 was out of my budget. I began with a 2k budget. When they said they'd take 2,400 I felt like I had no choice, I'm pretty happy! I am waiting till Sept 8th just to get all the funds in order. Will post a thread when I get her!

Never hesitate to ask for a bigger discount, in some cases it works out!


----------



## Arrwin

tdietz87 said:


> Next Thursday (Sept 8th) I am picking my 2011 r3. With end of season pricing, my LBS had an r3 (in stock) at 20% off bringing it to around 2600, but I offered cash for 25% off and they took it. At first I didn't look too hard at the r3's because 3,200 was out of my budget. I began with a 2k budget. When they said they'd take 2,400 I felt like I had no choice, I'm pretty happy! I am waiting till Sept 8th just to get all the funds in order. Will post a thread when I get her!
> 
> Never hesitate to ask for a bigger discount, in some cases it works out!


That's a great deal. Where do you live? I'm in NYC. I'll call my LBS tomorrow as it never hurts to ask!


----------



## tdietz87

Arrwin said:


> That's a great deal. Where do you live? I'm in NYC. I'll call my LBS tomorrow as it never hurts to ask!


I live in Michigan. I was just in NYC last week, but did not have the opportunity to stop by a Cervelo dealership. I did manage to see Bicycle Habitat and picked up one of those "I bike NYC" tee's they have just for fun. A lot of high end bikes in stock in NYC, good eye candy!

My LBS's end of season sale is 20% off any bicycle that is over 2k. 3 months ago they wouldn't budge under 10% though. My LBS has 4 2011 r3's in stock at clearance and 3 2011 rs's all Rival. 51, 54, 56, and 58 (I am buying the 58). I am not sure whether they would ship one out or if that's even something you would want to consider.

Good luck!


----------



## mpdonnel

The S2 actually went down in price...it was $3,200 for Rival, now $2,800.


----------



## tdietz87

mpdonnel said:


> The S2 actually went down in price...it was $3,200 for Rival, now $2,800.


Weird, I just clicked the link again and prices have gone back down for the r series to what they used to be (r3 back to 3200, rs back to 2600)...odd....


----------

